# Google Tranlsate Launched.



## anandk (Jun 23, 2007)

Google Tranlsate Launched.

You can translate a single word or a phrase or a paragraph or a webpage, into or from another language. 

*www.google.com/translate_t


----------



## Third Eye (Jun 23, 2007)

Thanks for telling


----------



## gary4gar (Jun 23, 2007)

it is quite similar to language tools provided by goggle itself just its look & feel has been tempered with


----------



## vish786 (Jun 23, 2007)

google is not the only one giving that(and was launched long back).... there are many just search for translators.


----------



## sabret00the (Jun 24, 2007)

good one very handy


----------



## rakeshishere (Jun 27, 2007)

thumbsup for *Excellent* Products from Google


----------



## nobody.is.perfect.eME (Jun 27, 2007)

itz quite similr 2 dat language tranzlate tool


----------



## sakumar79 (Jun 27, 2007)

Yeah, it has been there before itself... My fav for language translation is babelfish (based on the creature of the name in "Hitchhikers guide to the galaxy") though. It can be found at *babelfish.av.com - It was purchased and integrated with altavista (hence the av)

Arun


----------



## anandk (Jun 27, 2007)

babelfish (i think bot by yahoo from altavista) is good. i use it for my site.


----------



## RCuber (Jun 27, 2007)

Google Language tools  I was using this for a long time.. what is the difference with the new one??


----------



## nagarjun_424 (Jun 27, 2007)

hasnt this been around for ages in another name from google itself? I used it intensively for French projects!


----------

